# New predator of predators



## Savage89 (Sep 30, 2012)

I am an avid hunter and am wanting to expand my skills. Here in Utah we have plenty of coyote and other variants nearby. I have a .270 for deer and elk hunting. I think this is a bit big of a caliber in my mind. Any suggestions on caliber and model of rifle? Priced no higher than $700. My target animals are coyotes and smaller.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

The .270 works. If you are interested in pelts than anything .204 up to .243 with the right load will work. I like the Howa 1500. It is a solid gun, shoots well, smooth action, and priced well.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site Savage89,, look at the savages!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ooops.... Welcome!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome Savage89...


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Welcome to the site Savage89,, look at the savages!!


I agree with Prairiewolf. I have a Savage model 110 in 7mm rem mag and the accuracy is very impressive. I also have a Stevens (Made by Savage) in .308 and it shoots great as well. I cant remember the model of it though. A .243 is a very good caliber for coyotes. So I vote a .243 Savage in what ever model you like the most. You shouldnt even come close to spending $700 if you shop around!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum savage89.
I'll third the Savage although there are several good inexpensive rifles on the market. The Savages all seem to be great shooters though.


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

Sorry I got a lil excited by the gun talk and forgot to welcom you to the site. Welcome to the sight Savage89! These guys live, eat and breath pretadtor hunting. You've came to the right sight to get started!


----------



## Savage89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Looks like I am among friends.







thanks formally the comments so far. I'll keep y'all posted on what's happening. 
I really like the sound of using the .243. My dad has a T/C encore in that caliber so I plan on trying it out with that gun first. Eventually will get my own. 
I think I would like to do something with the pelts of coyotes. What do you all do with them?


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

you already have a rifle for deer so personally I would say no to the .243 and I would look towards a 22-250. If you want to keep your shots under 300 yards its pretty tough to say no to a .223. I am a big savage fan so that would be my choice maybe a model 25 walking varminter or something.
Welcome to predator talk.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, enjoy the site.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I sell the pelts I get. Theres alot of info on here on how to handle them and also what equipment you might need, just search around or ask any questions you would like.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Welcome to PT!!
I agree with the .22-250, but if it were me, I'd take a good hard look at a Tikka T3 Lite. Sweet guns, nobody has a better operating action, and they have a 1 m.o.a. guarantee. My dad's .22-250 will shoot 3/4" with reloads no problem. And better with some. Great guns at reasonable prices.


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

Welcome to the site!! I vote for 22-250.


----------



## Savage89 (Sep 30, 2012)

So here's a question for you guys. What sort of terrain do you find best for hunting coyote? Here in Utah there are lots of mountains and some areas that are flatter. What are things to look for?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome aboard, tan the hides and hang them on the wall or have a hat made


----------



## Smoking270 (Oct 1, 2012)

I got a 270 for yotes but I don't care about the fur. I'd have to agree with the other on the 243 or 22-250


----------



## Savage250 (May 10, 2012)

Welcome to the site Savage!! I'm pretty partial to my 250 it has been a very reliable and accurate gun and not to mention it puts a hurting on deer, 4 of the 5 I shot last year dropped where I shot them and one big Doe ran 20yards and piled up. If you wanna save yote pelts I would steer clear of the V-max rounds, I was blowing huge holes in them with that round. I hear the 243 is a excellent gun also


----------



## bnkr244 (Dec 29, 2011)

Welcome! I have a .243 and it does the job on coyotes, rough on pelts. Although I have been told with the right loads you can save the pelts. I just set up a .204 and I hit a coyote with a 39 gr. blitzking a little farther back than I wanted and that even made a large exit hole. I think shot placement is most important for quick kills and saving pelts. Shoulder/chest cavity shots placed right will stop a bullet alot better than a neck or rib cage, at least thats what I have been seeing.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Definitely give the Savage's a look. Keep an eye on the buy and sell forum here as there have been several nice deals lately on predator guns. Welcome to the forum !!


----------



## silverfoxhunter (Dec 1, 2012)

I vote .220 swift!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome Savage to the site.

I vote for the Savage Model 11 trophy hunter in 22-250. I just bought 1 for myself and after 20 rounds through it, I was shooting a 1.25 inch group and the barrel isn't even broke in yet. Not to mention the accutrigger is great. The best part is, it was only $540.00 with the Nikon 3X9X40 BDC Scope.


----------



## AZVarmitHunter (Apr 3, 2012)

Can't go wrong with the savage..I have the savage model 12 and she's a tac driver .223 5 shot dime sized groups at 100 yards... 243 is nice to a little much but great for deer and varmint...just for thought


----------



## number9 (Jan 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forum , I like the howa (weatherby) and the savage all great guns in 22-250 and 243 . I haven't had much experiences with the 223 or 204 . Did have have a 222 rem from Herters and it was was an excellent gun for varmints . If your not worried about the pelts shoot what ya got


----------

